# heelcup/highback/gas pedal adjustments



## gjsnowboarder

lorcar said:


> hi guys
> the man rang at the door, and delivered my Union Data pinstripe bindings. I am stoked, they look fantastic. Since I havent received my board yet, I was just contemplating the bindings and reading the attached manual. I guess all my stuff is now set in the middle (middle holes, middle position, etc).
> So my questions for you are the following:
> 1- Heelcup adjustment: when is this due? i simply thought you would snug your heel into the bindings and then work on gaspedal and toestrap to fit it properly. How am I supposed to work on heelcup adjustment? how do I know I have the right heelcup positioning?
> 2- gaspedal: same thing here: how do I know it's ok? should the boot completely be over the gaspedal? so big boot means all gas pedal out? or what?
> 3- highback adjustment: should I make it parallel to the edge of the board? or parallel to my calf? how do you set this?
> 
> thanks a lot in advance


1.) Since bindings are made to fit a variety of sizes you need to adjust this to help center your foot in the binding and on the board.
2.) Your gaspedal and end of toe hopefully will match up, however for big footed riders sometimes close is good enough.
3.) Hi-back gets matched up to the calf.

The idea with binding adjustments is to get them matched up with your body so you are center on your board between your toe-side and heel-side and are comfortable. In some case if you have a bio-mechanical issue( your body has limitations). You can tweak the binding set-up to help compensate for the limitation.


----------



## TintedOut

1. Kinda dont unstand what your asking. I just left my heelcup alone. Everything is snug when both straps are tight.
2. Whatever feel best for you. I keep my gas pedals right at the tip of my boot. I wear a size 11 boot tho, so they dont adjust pass my boot on the last hole.
3.For my highbacks it stick out past my board and ride with positive lean for carving better. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BliND KiNK

The only thing I noticed was the gas pedal talk... the way I did mine was all the way in.. where the front ball of my foot rests on the incline since I'm assuming the ramp is there to make toeside easier.. so my boot goes probably 1 in over the actually binding? 

but I adjusted my binding so the gas pedal wouldn't go over the edge of my board because that just looked like it could potentially suck.


----------



## Cavman

Agree, the gas pedal should not extend past the toe of the boot, but if you can get it close to the tip then the better for applying pressure with the toes on toeside turns etc.

Disagree with gjsnowboarder, the high back should be adjusted AFTER you have set your binding angles on the board. Then adjust the highbacks so they are parallel to the edge of the board, it makes your heelside turning more responsive.

CM
Canberra


----------



## lorcar

Cavman said:


> Disagree with gjsnowboarder, the high back should be adjusted AFTER you have set your binding angles on the board. Then adjust the highbacks so they are parallel to the edge of the board, it makes your heelside turning more responsive.
> 
> CM
> Canberra


you mean not aligned with your calf? why this gives more responsiveness?


----------



## Cavman

On heel side turns you want the pressure applied direct to the boards edges, 90 degs to the edge. If your bindings are at say 15 degs angle and your highbacks are set at factory then your highbacks are also at 15eg angle the edge of the board. Therefore any pressure applied on a heelside turn is reduced by this angle.

Did your bindings not come with instructions explaining this?


----------



## Cavman

Try these links

HOW TO MOUNT SNOWBOARD BINDINGS | SNOWBOARD BINDINGS MOUNTING INSTRUCTIONS - 360Guide

How to attach snowboard bindings - by G. Kunkel

YouTube - How to Mount Snowboard Bindings: SnowProfessor


----------



## BliND KiNK

I actually heard you that once you throw the angles of your bindings you just want to get the highbacks as close to parallel with board as possible to help with edge side turning.. I didn't notice much of a difference but it makes sense.


----------



## lorcar

very interesting indeed. But if your foot is angled, and the highback is parallel to the board, does that mean that there is a gap between your calf and the highback?


----------



## Cavman

No, it means that instead of the highback sitting directly at the rear of your calf it sits to one side by a few degrees (say 15degs same as binging to board angle)

Not enough to notice, but enough that it will improve heel side response. Most bindings are not asymetrical anyway.

Not meaning to belittle anyone, but surely when you fitted your bindings to your board you read the instructions. Why do you think your binding's highbacks have the ability to be adjusted if they weren't meant to be.


----------



## lorcar

I think I am done with my installation today, until I'll have the chance to use everything. So eager...
Union Data: I tweaked the highback on the forward most-angled foot, so it is parallel to the board. 
I didnt do it for the other back foot (angled at -9). But what I noticed (when I got into boots and into bindings on the board, on the carpet...) is that the boot seems not to touch the highback. Should i tweak this one as well? or should I work on the heelcup (I didnt touch it in either boot)?


----------



## lorcar

this is what i mean


----------



## BliND KiNK

I think the worst part about getting gear out of season and setting it up is knowing you can't use it lol..

for me I mean, I'm taking it to CO in april.. but ever since i got done tweaking my seven I've stared at it everyday for about two weeks now.


----------



## lorcar

you r definitely right!
i understood I was entering a neverending loop so I put board/bindings/boots in my super-brand-new Dakine bag (arrived today as well). But I must reckon I got great prices
Northwave decade 161 euro
union data 174 euro
k2 podium 231 UK pound (+20 shipping)
dakine low roller bag 54 uk pound

i cant believe it i have a board now!


----------



## lorcar

lorcar said:


> this is what i mean


so do you guys think I must move the highback or the heelcup? any other Union user here experiencing the same gap?


----------



## BliND KiNK

uhm like.. your boot won't fit into the highback?... I was going to say force it in... heh. but you may need to adjust to make sure your highback isn't like curved from being "too adjusted" I had to play with mine for a while.


----------



## lorcar

BliND KiNK said:


> uhm like.. your boot won't fit into the highback?... I was going to say force it in... heh. but you may need to adjust to make sure your highback isn't like curved from being "too adjusted" I had to play with mine for a while.


which bindings do you have? Union? because Union have 3 holes on each side and I think you can move the highback only if you remove both screws and change position on each side


----------



## BliND KiNK

I have burton cartels but it works off of two screws.. you just loosen them.. move your high backs to your foot and parallel to the board.. not sure about that third screw? someone who has unions could probably help you.


----------



## lorcar

i guess the Union has a different system: the highback has 3 holes in line on each side, and the new bindings had the center hole screwed to the right and the center hole screwed to the left. So there are just two screws.
The point is that these are 3 different holes and the base of the highback is stiff, so if you want to move it you have to undo both screws and realign the holes with the screw, you cannot just loosen the screw. 

And since as I said the base of the highback is stiff, you have to change position to both sides of the highback. I mean, if the 3 holes are aligned 3-2-1 on the left side and 1-2-3 on the right side (i am talking about the same binding, not different feet), the binding came with screws in the hole #2 on both sides. If I want to change the position of the highback, I can have the screw in hole #3 on the left and hole #1 on the right or viceversa (#1 and #3). I cannot have #2 on one side and #1 or #3 on the other because the base of the highback is too stiff. 
I know it might sound complicated at first...


----------



## CoopersTroopers

lorcar said:


> And since as I said the base of the highback is stiff, you have to change position to both sides of the highback. I mean, if the 3 holes are aligned 3-2-1 on the left side and 1-2-3 on the right side (i am talking about the same binding, not different feet), the binding came with screws in the hole #2 on both sides. If I want to change the position of the highback, I can have the screw in hole #3 on the left and hole #1 on the right or viceversa (#1 and #3). I cannot have #2 on one side and #1 or #3 on the other because the base of the highback is too stiff.
> I know it might sound complicated at first...


Ride uses the same system on their bindings, though a few of the 2011 bindings are getting a more variable adjustment system instead of the three hole system.

I'm not really understanding what you are trying to do here. The boot won't touch the highback? Push the boot farther back into the heelcup. Where is it not touching? Have you even adjusted the forward lean yet? That will eliminate not touching your boot, but you must drive the boot as far into the heel as you can first.

I say you stop all of this fussing over it and get out and ride it if you can. It's all plainly obvious what you need to adjust once you get out there.


----------



## lorcar

i guess you r right, but not chance to try it now...
I tried to push the boot into the heelcup, but it doesnt go in anymore.


----------



## CoopersTroopers

lorcar said:


> i guess you r right, but not chance to try it now...
> I tried to push the boot into the heelcup, but it doesnt go in anymore.


Then it's probably as far as it will go as the boot must be pushing against something. Where is the gap you are seeing? Have you angled your highbacks forward/set the forward lean?


----------



## lorcar

the gap is the the one you see in the pics I posted in the previous page, it's between the boot and the highback, it's a little gap, but I am concerned because I do not have it on the other foot


----------



## BliND KiNK

Try to mirror the set up of the other boot? Or you may even have more forward lean on the boot with no problems.. my highbacks are not always touching the top of my boot... unless I'm driving into them.. but I don't use any forward lean.. because I'm the boss.. or something.


----------

